# SELLER REVIEW: The house.com



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right part of the forum, if its not... Sorry 

The house had some really, really good deals on black Friday (I got some stuff really cheap)


The good:
Good prices
Orders over $50 ship free 
Got 3 SHEETS of free stickers that are all freaking awesome

The bad: 
When I called to fix a problem with my debit card (I have never had the problem before) on both the orders I had to fix, the customer service ladies where really rude

FedEx Smartpost is fucking retarded, they need to stop using it
For Thoughs of you who don't know hoe it works, FedEx ships to you're local USPS and then they deliver it to you're mailbox, 2 problems 
1st problem: They can't fit anything big into you're mailbox 
2nd problem: because the second package is a coat, they won't be able to put it into my box, ill have to go to the post office to get it
It's FedEx, the whole point is to have it delivered to you, not have to go get it


Hope the wait is worth it, I wanted to go snowboarding this weekend with my new jacket, it probably won't get here because of Fedex Retardedpost.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never had a problem with their site or customer service. My order was sent by fedex and left on my porch. I just bought another jacket and pants from them.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I had a issue ordering on Black Friday weekend. They sold the board I ordered, then shipped the new board I picked board to my house (after numerous attempts) after I told them 15 times to ship to my work.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I was ordering on black friday also.

I'm thinking of ordering from dogfunk in the furture.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I ordered from Evo.com. Board was $70 less too. I returned the one I bought from the house.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anything good to say about evo? 
I definitely like the fact that they have more reviews on stuff than the house.


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

Dogfunk is awesome, I buyed there several times without any complains. 
I orderer two hoodies last week from the house, no problem!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Evo and Dogfunk are both good sites. Evo also has a storefront in Seattle. There's also SnoCon and NWS here in WA.


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

EVO has good prices!! But I can't buy there because they don't allow to pay with credit cards from my country...


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Evo and Dogfunk are both good sites. Evo also has a storefront in Seattle. There's also SnoCon and NWS here in WA.


Good to know, Thanks boarder!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The House -

The last (and only) order I placed there was incorrect. Picture displayed on their site was a stock photo and the piece I received was nowhere near what I wanted.

1st call = 30 minutes on hold and I hung up. The following day I talked to someone and was told they would call me right back as they went to check stock. 3 hours later I called them back to ask wtf. I was then told someone would call on Monday.

No call on Monday.

Bored at work I went to their FB page on Tuesday and left a shitty note. Less than 5 minutes later I had a response and someone checking on my order. Had the new item I ordered in my hands 2 days later.

I was _told_ that since they screwed up the order and no longer had it in stock that if I chose something else it would be 50% off. So I did...only to find out on my recent CC statement that I never received the discount. 

Not worth the hassle to go through more bullshit over 8 bucks, but they lost a customer over the whole ordeal.


----------



## meno (Dec 20, 2012)

House seems to have more variety but their website is so cluttered. Evo is much easier to navigate, has better prices and promos, and friendly customer service.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have also ordered from EVO when my local guy can't get or doesn't carry that brand and have had great service. They have even honored expired codes or specials that they ran. My local guy couldn't get last years model of the Arbor Draft so we ordered from EVO and they honored an expired code that was emailed to me.

I have used The House as well with no issues but we have ordered more items from EVO


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The House bought out Sierra Snowboard and turned it into TruSnow. I'll stay away from both.

I'll stay away from Solstice Supply too. Selling several seasons old boards without putting the year on there to trick some suckers. NO thanks.

Most everyone else I have bought from seem legit. Wiredsport, Evo, Dogfunk/Backcountry, Martini Skate, Milosport, Emage, and a few others.


----------



## Nukka (Nov 25, 2012)

For anyone in B.C. or Canada, or if you feel like shipping internationally, theboardroomshop.com has excellent customer service. Next day shipping for me and they answer their telephone, emails and will help you through any order mistakes. Also you can haggle them down a bit as well.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't buy shit from them. I ordered one thing from them a couple years ago and the whole thing was a pain in the ass. I'll never purchase anything from them ever again. Support your local shop or at least a reputable online dealer like evo.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for these reviews! I was looking to buy a shell jacket and pants and now I'm rethinking about shopping on the house now.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, I agree with you on FedEx They always take forever with their standard ground shipping. I had to wait almost 2 entire weeks on my last order with those assholes. They said it was due to "weather delays" but I knew that was bullshit because they usually take just as long- if not then longer- to deliver my goodies even during the goddamn summer when there are no goddamn excuses.

If that sounds harsh, it's not. UPS's standard ground shipping usually takes a few days, a week at the most, when delivering from the same locations. So now I only order from online stores that use UPS. I can also drop off a UPS return package at one of their stores and actually be given a receipt to prove that it's been shipped in case it goes missing on the way back, so I still get my refund or exchange. I also like the more detailed and up-to-date tracking that UPS has.

My nearest FedEx store is over an hour away, and for a return package I just have to put it into a slip box (like a book return at a library) and don't get a receipt because "it's not their fault if my package goes missing" or some bullshit like that. They can't guarantee me that my package will get to it's location, well, at least at THAT store. Idiots!

Anyway, dogfunk is one of my favorite online stores. They have free UPS shipping on orders over $50, they have an unlimited return policy, and they cover the return shipping for size exchanges. Usually, if you're nice, they'll also do the same for regular refund shipping. Love those guys!:thumbsup:

I recently ordered a new pair of boots directly from the brand's website, but the next day I realized that it was through FedEx! 
_Great, this is going to take forever and if they don't fit, I'll have to wait forever for them to get back and then again to get another pair in the right size! And I'd have to drive all the way to the FedEx store to pick up my new boots!_ 
I left them both a phone and email message asking them to cancel the order, because for some reason they're not available on Saturdays and Sundays. It's FedEx, and I've checked the status... of course, it hasn't even shipped yet. That can work to my advantage this time because it will be easier for them to cancel it.

Yes, I could wait but I need the boots before next weekend when I should be going shredding with my buddies.
I proceeded to order another pair of the same boots from dogfunk, and they've already shipped. :yahoo:

Sorry if I sounded like a bit of a bad guy in this post, I've just had enough of FedEx's slow service.:sad:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

After reading about their rather bad customer service here, and knowing that they use the slow FedEx, I've decided to take the small House Boardshop sticker off my board next time I see it. It deserves better than that!:bowdown:


----------

